# Road saddle on mountain bike?



## fordohio (Sep 25, 2009)

Tonight I went by a LBS and they sell alot of Bontrager. Bontager has a special saddle sizer. And based off that I bought a saddle. Inform R. I came home to read more before installing. The Bontrager site shows the seat as being a "road " saddle.

Basically, should I return the seat and by a "MTB" specific saddle? And what are the big differences between road and mtb saddles?

Thanks


----------



## links0311 (May 3, 2004)

If the saddle feels good keep it. There is no difference.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I ran a road saddle for a long time on my mountain bike. If you like the seat, run it.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i run road saddles on some of my rigs....

one thing i do notice though is some roadie saddles have a 'pointier' nose that likes to grab your crotch fabric when you're constantly in and out of your saddle....

it's irritating....especially if your favorite SS saddle is a fizik airone.....dammitalltoheck


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

I run a Felt road saddle on my horse and I love it.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I run Brooks saddles on everything. I dont think that is a MTB saddle.


----------



## Disc (Mar 10, 2010)

It all comes down to yourself and comfort when choosing a saddle,a road and mtb saddle are just options available to you,personal choice.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Its all about the comfort. I look at saddles as being kind of universal. There made to fit on a bike, doesn't matter what they are intended for by the designer as long as they are comfy.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm putting a road saddle on my new bike...Specialized Avatar Gel with Body Geometry.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the Avatar is a an all purpose saddle.

My buddy has one on his mtn bike and feels pretty good. Another buddy has it on a road bike. Same feel.

I have an old saddle off of my Specialized Allez road bike. Not the best, but feels better than the Cannondale saddle that came on my Rush.


----------



## cairocks (Jan 14, 2009)

I do ride a road saddle on a HT mtb during my road trips. That is when I uses a road stem, road saddle and my slick slick wheelset. Feels great as my stock saddle would leave me with a very bad butt pain on any rides over 25km. But once I forgot to replaced it with my stock saddle during a XC trip and I noticed the difference when the bike rolled over the first rock. Oh man, I can feel the impact transferred right to my butt as my road saddle is the ultra thin type with minimal padding. I ensured that I remember to use my big fat stock saddle on any off road rides from then on.


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

hmmm good info i always thought that the rails on road seats were weaker.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have that saddle on my bike. It's pretty decent. The one downside is that it's a bit pointy at the back of the saddle. This doesn't affect comfort, but it gets snagged on my shorts every once in a while when I go back behind the saddle on steep sections. I still like it though.

Don't return it. Install it and ride it for 30 days. If you don't like it, you can take it back under Bontrager's Unconditional Comfort Guarantee.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

"Mountain Bikes" started as cruisers for the stout frame, then added "Road Bike" parts for less weight and more gears. I ride a WTB Shadow, sold as both MTB and Road use. 
DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THE LABEL.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I used a wide road saddle with gargantuan amounts of padding for my big butt for years, worked fine for light use.


----------



## BDT (Jul 29, 2009)

"one thing i do notice though is some roadie saddles have a 'pointier' nose that likes to grab your crotch fabric when you're constantly in and out of your saddle...."

+1 but you get used to it. I've also jabbed myself in the back of the leg a few times. I broke my mtn specific saddle and switched over my road bike saddle a few years ago. I liked it so much bought another so I'm running the same saddle on both now.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Is all about comfort, use whatever feels right.


----------

